# foot burn grrrrrr



## fluffymcnabb (Jan 17, 2012)

hi all...

I've been riding now for 21 years and virtually everyone of those years my feet have been in various ranges of pain!! Just recently bought a pair of nitro anthems and on cue the pain (foot burn , numb toes) returned.. Even when i'm sitting here at home now with the boots on the foot burn kicks in after 5mins (could this situation be because i'm sitting in 30 degree celcius at the moment in australia as i'm trying to break them in before japan) are foot burn (under the foot) and toes numbness associated with each other ?? any tips on how to help my feet please let me know as i'm seriuosly fed up (hate how my mates just put there boots on and ride with no PAIN grrrrr)... cheers fluufy


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

loosen the liners? i ride my boots ridiculously loose because any other way my feet start killing me after 10 minutes of riding. even tho around the house i can have them as tight as they go with no pain, on the mountain they stay loose.


----------



## fluffymcnabb (Jan 17, 2012)

nice idea but do your turns suffer due to heel lift???


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

I know you said you been riding 21 years, but if your feet are in pain and your toes go numb YOUR BOOTS ARE TOO TIGHT! My heels don't lift when I ride, but I would much rather have some heel lift than be in the amount of pain you describe every single time I go out.


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

i do get a bit of heel lift, and im sure my turns arent all they could be because of it, but my foot doesnt hurt so bad. thats more important to me. :laugh:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

fluffymcnabb said:


> hi all...
> 
> I've been riding now for 21 years and virtually everyone of those years my feet have been in various ranges of pain!! Just recently bought a pair of nitro anthems and on cue the pain (foot burn , numb toes) returned.. Even when i'm sitting here at home now with the boots on the foot burn kicks in after 5mins (could this situation be because i'm sitting in 30 degree celcius at the moment in australia as i'm trying to break them in before japan) are foot burn (under the foot) and toes numbness associated with each other ?? any tips on how to help my feet please let me know as i'm seriuosly fed up (hate how my mates just put there boots on and ride with no PAIN grrrrr)... cheers fluufy


how many different boots have you owned over that period????
Like others I think you have never had a proper fitting boot.
Otherwise I would think a medical condition is going on. A cyst, broken toe that healed incorrectly, some deformation in the bone/tendon structure that only presents itself in these type of physical conditions.
Just seems weird to have pain like that for so long and you never sought medical opinion...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You're boots don't fit.

Get fitted.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

used to have the same problem, bad circulation.. thin socks sometimes do the trick.. that and don't lace up your boots too tight before you've warmed up for a few runs.. works for me.. i start out loose at start of day, then gradually tighten them up over the next 3-4 runs... good luck.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

If you're a long term rider, you prob, tried the "start loose, tighten later", but it works for me. I'm riding K2 DB's, and when I get some pain, I leave the inside liner a bit looser, and tighten the outside tongue boa a bit more. But 21 years?? Sorry man. Like Nivek said - get fitted. Your day is shit if your boots don't fit.


----------

